
The world is finally coming around to Starship Troopers - mariuz
https://www.theverge.com/21319886/starship-troopers-movie-yesterdays-future
======
PaulHoule
I love the movie and the book and love the review but you have to be careful
with that "f"-word, particularly I don't think you can say any movement
outside of 1900-1950 is "fascist" because of the unique historical
circumstances (Mussolini beat Lenin to the punch of revolution by one year!)

I remember the blue-and-white "Stronger Together" signs that were rushed out
by the opposition during Brexit that were copied almost exactly by the Hillary
Clinton campaign. I'd talk to people who were putting the signs up and
although they were allegedly "globally minded" they did not know that the same
signs had been test-marketed and failed in the U.K. (You'd know if you read
The Economist.)

The feeling behind "Stronger Together" is the same as the bundle of sticks
after which Facism is named (the "fasces") each which would break individually
but would be unbreakable together.

It's a bad lawn sign because people don't believe it. There is cynicism and an
expectation of irony. There is the "fear of a fascist planet", or just the
reality that (as K.R.S. One says) "The [police] officer has the right to
arrest, and if you fight back he put a hole in your chest".

Yet people sometimes do need to come together to fight a threat and it
something we're going to have to figure out how to do with this virus, which
is only a fire drill for what to do about global warming.

~~~
082349872349872
Here the key sentiment is solidarity, and "together" (without any "stronger")
was the anti-viral theme.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23438101](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23438101)

(update: after a nearly two month interlude, briefly down to single digit new
cases, we have now entered a second wave which has hit triple digits.
Unemployment hit 3,4% but has since decreased.)

